# Yet Another Guitarist Wanting to Learn Drums



## BillNephew (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm looking to start learning drums, and due to my living situation, an acoustic kit is out of the question. What I'm thinking is an inexpensive electronic kit, a decent double bass pedal, and using midi with Superior Drummer, as both of my interfaces, the Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 and Tascam US1800 support it. 

What are some inexpensive electronic kits that would allow for expansion such as additional cymbal pads, etc. for around $400 used? It seems I see a lot of Alesis kits popping up around where I am but I'm not sure if they're what I'm going for.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 11, 2015)

I would recommend grabbing an Alesis TriggerIO used or DDrum DDTi (they are the same thing with different branding) and constructing your own kit with whatever triggers you can get. For example, you can pick up a beater acoustic kit and convert it to mesh heads with triggers. Or you can piece together an ekit from triggers from cheaper ekits.

Doing it that way could get you more for your money vs buying a new/used kit.


----------



## Aso (Dec 12, 2015)

I originally was going the same direction as your thinking with getting a electronic kit and using Superior Drummer 2 for the drum sounds. I ended up picking up an acoustic kit and put on Remo Silent Stroke heads and a set of Zildijan LV80 cymbals. I live in an apartment complex and have had the kit 3-4 months with no neighbor complaints. Only problem I do have is I am running out of space with all the music gear.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 12, 2015)

I did some brainstorming last night and thought of an expansion on the ideas in this thread. What if I used an electric kick pad instead of an acoustic kick to save space, as well as electric cymbals? I can probably rack mount the toms and electric cymbals for a nice collapsible setup. Most metal drummers use triggers anyways, so although it may look weird, it would be more space efficient.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 12, 2015)

BillNephew said:


> I did some brainstorming last night and thought of an expansion on the ideas in this thread. What if I used an electric kick pad instead of an acoustic kick to save space, as well as electric cymbals? I can probably rack mount the toms and electric cymbals for a nice collapsible setup. Most metal drummers use triggers anyways, so although it may look weird, it would be more space efficient.



Depending on what you're using it for, looks may not matter.

I have experience with yamaha's kp65 and Alesis' DMpad. Both are great and should work well. The advantage to Alesis' DMpads is you can convert them to mesh pretty easily and cheaply. For instance, I'm looking at conversion kits for my DM10X kit for about $120. That's heads and foam cones for one 8 (the kick), two 10s, and three 12s. Not a bad deal.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 12, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Depending on what you're using it for, looks may not matter.
> 
> I have experience with yamaha's kp65 and Alesis' DMpad. Both are great and should work well. The advantage to Alesis' DMpads is you can convert them to mesh pretty easily and cheaply. For instance, I'm looking at conversion kits for my DM10X kit for about $120. That's heads and foam cones for one 8 (the kick), two 10s, and three 12s. Not a bad deal.



It will most likely be used for recording and jamming with another guitarist. I'll definitely be looking out for a dirt cheap beater kit, some cymbal pads, a DM pad, as well as an Alesis Trigger IO, possibly a drum rack if I can't build one on my own. 

I like the mesh heads on acoustic idea though as if I choose to streamline it for live loading/teardown, stage noise would be low and the sound would be consistent provided my laptop/module doesn't die, but then I'd kinda be fvcked 



Aso said:


> I originally was going the same direction as your thinking with getting a electronic kit and using Superior Drummer 2 for the drum sounds. I ended up picking up an acoustic kit and put on Remo Silent Stroke heads and a set of Zildijan LV80 cymbals. I live in an apartment complex and have had the kit 3-4 months with no neighbor complaints. Only problem I do have is I am running out of space with all the music gear.



I've looked up a few videos of the LV80 cymbals and they seem pretty impressive. The biggest constraint I have besides noise is space of course, but that seems to be a problem for all of us


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Dec 16, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I would recommend grabbing an Alesis TriggerIO used or DDrum DDTi (they are the same thing with different branding) and constructing your own kit with whatever triggers you can get. For example, you can pick up a beater acoustic kit and convert it to mesh heads with triggers. Or you can piece together an ekit from triggers from cheaper ekits.
> 
> Doing it that way could get you more for your money vs buying a new/used kit.



Bingo - This has always been the better option for cheap e kits. The feel of mesh is a million times better than a pad and responds better as well! Not sure if you'd get quite cymbals or just a pad configuration (or just buy a cymbal pad lol) but in general these rigs are better then a cheap e kit trying to emulate what $4000 e kits can barely do.
Gonna just throw this out there, pads, mesh heads, mutes, and whatever towel covered rig aren't going to be as quite as you think. There not nearly as loud as an acoustic, but practice pads can be loud enough to be heard in another room.

Also, you don't need a kit to learn percussion, since you're just starting out pads and looking into theory are going to due you better


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

I would recommmend getting behind a drumkit, and playing with other musicians. I appreciate your situation with being able to play a kit. Drums are a pain in the ass.

I would say - at all costs, rent a space where you can play, if it is possible. Or, get something like Remo Silent Stroke heads and cymbal silencers on a cheap kit for home, and get a drum friend (or nice music shop person) to hook you up with the setup.

Man, the killer with drums is developing the limb co-ordination, regardless of prior knowledge, or enthusiasm etc.. It takes time. You need time at the kit, you need motivation to persist. Here's how it'll go - you'll get on the drums and think you sound amaaaaaazing, because it's drums. Then you'll notice you're not actually amazing, because either you can't do x or rose-tinted goggles have worn off, and you will want to improve. PERSIST. Then you'll suddenly notice - hey, I can do x now! I have better co-ordination!

Do rudiments to develop your co-ordination, play music to develop your musicality even when you're sh1t. Find a situation that you enjoy playing, so that you don't necessarily notice that you are putting hours in.


----------



## Descent (Jan 19, 2016)

I picked an Alesis DM8 Pro kit as it has real heads and the response was more natural than the cheaper Yamaha (under $1000 kit) my friend had. It works well, and honestly, some of its sounds are really good so you might not even need a drum vst but I've used it with EZDrummer 1 with no issues. It has one crash which can be expanded if needed but I feel no need as I edit my cymbals after the performance if I need a different crash. 

This is what it sounds like through EZDrummer:
https://www.reverbnation.com/egregoreband

Check out "High Energy Fracture"


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jan 20, 2016)

I've started drums abuout 2 years ago. Much more fun than plyaing guitar  And I suck on both


----------



## Descent (Jan 21, 2016)

I totally suck on drums...not sure why cause I think I'm pretty decent on guitar and drum programming...now I've just relegated the e-kit to tapping out transitions and other things I have trouble programming with the keyboard. 

It also comes in handy when a drummer friend comes over to jam, he won't have to bring his kit.


----------



## Royal Reserve (Feb 11, 2016)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I would recommend grabbing an Alesis TriggerIO used or DDrum DDTi (they are the same thing with different branding) and constructing your own kit with whatever triggers you can get. For example, you can pick up a beater acoustic kit and convert it to mesh heads with triggers. Or you can piece together an ekit from triggers from cheaper ekits.
> 
> Doing it that way could get you more for your money vs buying a new/used kit.



This.

I have a buddy that builds them out of kids starter sets. It looks cute, works really really well, and is really cheap. Even triggers can be cheap, they are a 6 dollar piezo at radio shack. want to get fancy, drill and mount some 1/4 plugs too. All for a fraction of actual triggers. For cymbals he used plastic round serving trays or aluminum oven trays. Same thing, glue on a piezo, drill a hole in the center, and you're good to go. Later you can upgrade to roland dual zone etc if you want.

'Sounds' ghetto, but sounds fine through a brain triggering your fav software.

Get the $50 kids kit on craigs. Put mesh heads on, 100 bucks in piezo, wiring and old used brain (anything with midi), a midi interface for the PC (40 bucks) and you're good to go.


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998 (Mar 7, 2016)

Awesome that you want to start learning drums! I would have been a drummer myself if my parents would have let me start when I was younger, but it was too expensive and loud to have a set haha.

Keep it up and post videos as you start getting better!


----------



## noise in my mind (Apr 6, 2016)

Royal Reserve said:


> This.
> 
> I have a buddy that builds them out of kids starter sets. It looks cute, works really really well, and is really cheap. Even triggers can be cheap, they are a 6 dollar piezo at radio shack. want to get fancy, drill and mount some 1/4 plugs too. All for a fraction of actual triggers. For cymbals he used plastic round serving trays or aluminum oven trays. Same thing, glue on a piezo, drill a hole in the center, and you're good to go. Later you can upgrade to roland dual zone etc if you want.
> 
> ...



You got any pics of your buddies kit(s)?

I'd love to find the plans to build a kit like this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKZCKhKHZas


----------



## Peralta (Dec 17, 2016)

If you're going to be starting to play drums period on an ekit you can really choose anything that fits your budget. Alesis and Yamaha make stuff in that range people like and use with success. 

Myself , I played acoustic for over twenty years for even touching an ekit so all I can play on at all are Roland V Kits, and they aren't cheap BUT they are the only ones who come even close to the feel of an acoustic kit.


----------



## eloann (Dec 20, 2016)

If you're in a flat - even with an electronic kit you should build yourself a "suspended floor" to avoid vibrations transmiting through the ground. The usual trick is plywood+carpet over tennis balls which will absorb most of the energy.

Do play on an acoustic (if possible several, tuned differently) from time to time so you don't become dependant on your e-kit's bounce. Just like pianists should be able to play on any decent piano - not just theirs.

Have fun


----------

